# How would you survive?



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

Okay, so I am bored and want to play a thought game. Let's assume that hyperinflation, supply shortages, and mass foreclosure/ evictions happen. What would be your game plan? How would you continue living life on your own terms? Interested in hearing everyone's thoughts on this.


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

Rely on my prepping skills, foresightedness and intelligence?

Just a guess.


----------



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

Rely on my stores, skills and knowledge.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

We have supplies and don't need to go shopping. Our home is paid for so no rent or mortgage. We don't owe on any vehicles. So our plan will be to lay low and ride out the storm. Prepare for the worst and pray for the best!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Become a liberal, start rioting and looting.


----------



## Demitri.14 (Nov 21, 2018)

Chipper said:


> Become a liberal, start rioting and looting.


A well armed Liberal !


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Stay right here on the farm. It's paid for. In fact, everything is paid for.
We owe no debts. 
As long as we pay our yearly property tax, we're good. And even that is mostly paid for since we pay the bare minimum being elderly and below the poverty level.
We can eat just fine without a grocery store, for quite a long time. Can you?


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

As always survival requires Water, Food, Shelter, Security, Medical

in the event of hyper inflation...depending on how it rolls out we might well be able to pay off house early... after all our contract is for $x and if hyper inflation happens and we get paid more to afford food we could toss that money at the loan.... if it is super hyper and wages go to $1,000 an hour and gas is $400 a gallon... we could pay off the whole loan ASAP

and I am willing to bet that some medical doctors would start working for food again....

We could go about a year without shopping... we would eat more grains and less meat... but we could survive

so my plan... keep buying food and storing water.... maintain ammo supply...


----------



## CapitalKane49p (Apr 7, 2020)

Chipper said:


> Become a liberal, start rioting and looting.


_"Gold Jerry, Gold"_

Godspeed.


----------



## Kurt73 (Aug 11, 2021)

Like i do now, one day at a time 🍻


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I think I have a great disguise. I can look just like a suburban guy with gray hair, old blue jeans and folding knife on my belt. If needed, I can invoke a southern accent due to my parents always taking me to southern sections.

I think this is the key. If you try to pretend too much any idiot will wonder what you have up your sleeve. I think you should look like the general population rather than a appearing to be a simple new-be. 

The idea is to stay alive as long as you can. That means always looking for food and keeping away from the violent idiots.

Oh, and learn to sharpen *anything*. You should see the absolute junk I see from "knife authorities."


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

For me what I have planned is none of your darned business. As far as I know you're some hack for the Biden administration who's lurking here to see what kind of trouble you can stir up


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Pantry's full. We've got our basic needs checked off for about a year. So long as no crazy liberal burns the house down, I guess we're okay in that scenario.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Annie, unless you have taken some sharpening lessons (and that includes learning delicate items that finely tighten) we have to learn to take care of the gentle stuff as well as the hammers. Most of my knives has a delicate edge, even the ones used in the field. The motivation there is that not every blunt, ill fitting object is going to get you to safety.

I also studied which folding knives had the best edges along with the best chances of surviving away from home. I see a lot of guys assume that any time they go "into the field" they figure an axe is the best tool.

Yes, I own an axe. But I also have several items that might even work with a doctor if we are lucky enough in that said field. We are not "Mad Max." We're average guys trying to get home in one piece.


----------



## Megamom134 (Jan 30, 2021)

Dept free and plan to stay that way. Supplies on hand that will get me through a tough several months during which I will just keep adding to my supply and keeping a low profile.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

*Dept free and plan to stay that way.*

On the whole I would agree. The problem with any defensive action is that you wind up running out of bullets, powder or both. I think it's why I depend upon good, *solid knives*--and the knowledge to make dull things work in my behalf.

The world probably won't give us endless gunpowder and copious volumes of military ammunition. This is why a knife is always with me. In most cases you have to be both "quiet" and "deadly."


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

15yu97poke said:


> Okay, so I am bored and want to play a thought game. Let's assume that hyperinflation, supply shortages, and mass foreclosure/ evictions happen. What would be your game plan? How would you continue living life on your own terms? Interested in hearing everyone's thoughts on this.



We made, and are making reasonable preparations within our means. We can only do so much.
Leave the rest to God. Find comfort in Him, and humbly bow down to His will.


----------



## 15yu97poke (Jun 28, 2020)

Real Old Man said:


> For me what I have planned is none of your darned business. As far as I know you're some hack for the Biden administration who's lurking here to see what kind of trouble you can stir up


With all due respect, I really doubt that anyone from the govt actually knows or cares who you are.. let alone any of us.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Hyper inflation happens, but not over night. You can see it coming and in fact some think its coming soon. Yet Precious Metals aren't moving. Dollar cost average into metals and other tangibles that you can manage. For instance can you manage livestock? It needs to be something of value relatively easy to move and sell; transfer your growing worthless dollars into it. You'll prosper and be fine.

and whatever it takes - get rural and get out of urban.


----------



## Kansas Terri (Aug 31, 2021)

You mean like the Carter years, only more so?

The first thing I would do is to avoid a mortgage with a flexible interest rate. In the Carter years the interest rates rose to double digits, and honest working stiffs found their new housing costs hard to swallow. And rents were going up as well because the landlords interest payments were going sky-high as well.

The second thing to do is to learn how to cook on a dime. A huge chunks of the ethnic recipes were based on cheap cooking. For example If you roll out a bit of dough into a tortilla, cook it on a hot skillet, fill it with last nights leftover and some hot sauce and you have a pretty good taco. And Cajun recipes are basically rice, spices, and what is locally available. So are a lot of Chinese dishes. AND I am impressed with Clara's recipes: she grew up during the depression https://www.youtube.com/c/GreatDepressionCooking. All of these things will feed a person well on very cheap foods, expecially if you garden(and I do)

Thirdly money does not hold its value. A home will hold better value, precious metals, food, etc are often better investments than money in the bank. Though, yes, you will need some money as the dentists are no longer willing to accept live chickens for their dental work

A true story of inflation: when I was growing up a new car was $3,000 and a gas station candy bar was 25 cents. 60-odd years ago my Father bought a home for $23,000 and last month he sold it for $1,700,000 (The house is located in what is NOW San Jose, Calif.).

As the years went by he got cost-of-living raises, as otherwise none of his co-workers could afford to live. The employers HAD to pay their employees more. Only my Father's housing costs were far less than theirs were, as he had a fixed-rate mortgage. TAXES went up horribly, but when his co-workers were paying double digit interest on their mortgages as well as taxes my Father was NOT paying those high rates, and so he became prosperous in a small way.

Everything changes. Most people will find a way to survive no matter what is thrown at them, and I will learn from them while adding it to what I already know.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

keep head low, defend supplies, wait for the bad to pass....


----------



## wjv (Sep 2, 2021)

Kansas Terri said:


> TAXES went up horribly, but when his co-workers were paying double digit interest on their mortgages as well as taxes my Father was NOT paying those high rates, and so he became prosperous in a small way.


The PI portion of his mortgage was probably $150 or less.


----------

